
Apple blocks video showing crowd reacting to the display stand announcement - starbugs
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/bwh4ps/crowd_reaction_to_apples_1000_monitor_stand/
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
That clip is 19 seconds long, should be allowed under Fair Use, no?

~~~
stOneskull
yeah, why can television show it?

